# Phrag. Peter Croezen



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 9, 2011)

Here is Phrag. pearcei x kovachii...


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 9, 2011)

Very beautiful!!! I love the colour of the pouch!


----------



## koshki (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh, I really like that!


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 9, 2011)

This is a nice hybrid of the two; you can see both parents in this cross!


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 9, 2011)

nice to see it finally opened for you Jean-Pierre
great looking flower


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 9, 2011)

I like the color on the lip and the pattern inside the pouch! Very nice.


----------



## e-spice (Jun 9, 2011)

That one is very interesting and nice!


----------



## Jorch (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice color! I really like the pouch color and shape.  What's the size of the flower, JP?


----------



## John M (Jun 9, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 9, 2011)

That's really an excellent one, Jean-Pierre! Even better than the one I posted, which I think was the first one to bloom.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 10, 2011)

For me, the best part is the pouch and the colour is very nice. Pearcei being a small flower, how much did kovachii increase the size?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 10, 2011)

Jorch said:


> Nice color! I really like the pouch color and shape.  What's the size of the flower, JP?



It's 14.5 x 10 cm and petals are 2.5 cm wide.


----------



## paphreek (Jun 10, 2011)

Very nice!:clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 10, 2011)

The pouch and the spotting I thought I was looking at "Happy" the clown!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 10, 2011)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 10, 2011)

Yay Pk hybrids!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 10, 2011)

:clap: Better outcome than what I would expect! 
Do you have breeding plans? a stepping stone to _____ ???


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 11, 2011)

Great bloom!!! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice big flower!


----------



## raymond (Jun 12, 2011)

very nice Jean-Pierre


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 12, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> :clap: Better outcome than what I would expect!
> Do you have breeding plans? a stepping stone to _____ ???



Yes! For sure! I do have Les Varines in spike right now... But couple of interesting plants too...


----------

